# "audacity" pour ipad



## jpa67 (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour - existe-t-il un "genre audacity" pour Ipad ? Il s'agit de préparer des bandes "sons" comme sur audacity mais pour  installer sur l'ipad

merci de vos réponses - cordialement
jpa


----------

